# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Rocky grand Malinois de 6 ans et demi (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rocky
*Type:* Berger Belge Malinois
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 13 ans 3 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 6 ans 5 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Rocky vient tout juste d'arriver au refuge. C'est un grand Malinois né le 10 Octobre 2009. 
Il appartenait à un maitre Chien, Rocky était un Chien de travail. 
Complètement paumé à son arrivé, il ne comprenait pourquoi son maitre lemmenait ici et ce qu'il voulait de lui, il s'est donc montré plutôt agressif, un peu comme à l'entrainement.
Là, il est en box et il ne comprend pas très bien ce qu'il fait ici ni quelle attitude adopter. 
Rocky est un très bon Chien de garde et il se montre très protecteur, avec lui, on est en sécurité.
Rocky est sociable avec les autres Chiens mâles et femelles.
On évitera les enfants.

*Refuge du Mordant
Route de Villey St Etienne 
54200 VILLEY ST ETIENNE
03.83.43.01.48

*

----------


## CBM

Lien  BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...dant-54#509473

----------


## Segusia52

Lien BBD : http://sosbergersbelges.naturalforum...dant-54#265643

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Rocky est toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

il est toujours au refuge

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Rocky est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Rocky est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Rocky !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Rocky est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Personne pour Rocky ? 
C'est bien dommage, c'est un très bon Chien une fois qu'on le connait

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Rocky est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Rocky est toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## GADYNETTE

Pauvre toutou, que le temps doit être long. J'espère que tu trouveras enfin une gentille famille

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

ROCKY est toujours au refuge ?

----------


## France34

Qui va avoir pitié du pauvre ROCKY ?

----------


## France34

Je crois que quelques photos récentes de ROCKY seraient utiles pour son adoption !

----------


## France34

Personne pour remplacer Mirtille et donner des nouvelles de ROCKY ?

----------

